

VR Researcher Doc OK creates simulation of Hololens' actual field of view - cma
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syFRdNs68s4

======
cma
The linked video shows a third person view of the user's frustum/field of view
in Hololens.

Doc OK (the author) also wrote a post here with details on his experience
using Hololens at Build and how he measured the field of view:

[http://doc-ok.org/?p=1223](http://doc-ok.org/?p=1223)

